
Basic Income: We tried this before and its failures are quite famous - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/01/ubi-we-tried-this-before-and-its.html
======
mcv
The title doesn't fit the content. The article does not list any famous
failure of Basic Income. It does mention one famous success of Basic Income
and questions the validity of that success.

Also this quote: _" Wealth is something humans create. It can be as easily
destroyed if we disincentivize working at all."_ But here's the thing: Basic
Income doesn't disincentivize working at all. It incentivizes it, because you
keep the BI when you work, unlike the welfare, unemployment and disability
payments we currently have. _Those_ really disincentivize working.

Finally, there's the fact that there's simply not going to be enough work for
everybody in the future. More things will be automated, and less human labour
will be needed to take care of our needs. The only way to prevent extreme
poverty, is to ensure that people who don't work, can still eat.

------
taurath
Interesting way to frame it in the context of "freeing women from the slavery
of home-making" but I don't think that makes a coherent argument.

